# lol How to Install a Water-Powered Sump Pump



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Richard Trethewey, This Old House televisionhttp://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20260244,00.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea I love coming into homes with them installed to find they where the cause of the flooding in the basement. Also if I recall most cities, around me wants an RPZ installed for a backflow preventer. I just flat out refuse to install one of these units.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Yea I love coming into homes with them installed to find they where the cause of the flooding in the basement. Also if I recall most cities, around me wants an RPZ installed for a backflow preventer. I just flat out refuse to install one of these units.


i hear you on that,did you notice that are buddy from This Old House television didnt us a RPZ in his install


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Richard Trethewey has done good things for our trade. He just might be the "Most Famous Plumber" in the world.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Yea I love coming into homes with them installed to find they where the cause of the flooding in the basement. Also if I recall most cities, around me wants an RPZ installed for a backflow preventer. I just flat out refuse to install one of these units.


every village _requires_ them to be installed


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> every village _requires_ them to be installed


 Is it that the state requires the RPZ to be installed on these pumps? I never really looked into since I wont install it. I know there is a few villages that wont even allow these as well.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

FAIL

Plumber scraped the painted wall with the saw blade.

I would prefer to see the backflow device located at the tie in, not at the pump. Too much dead end.

An 9D is allowed down here. The vent port should go to an approved receptor.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Is it that the state requires the RPZ to be installed on these pumps? I never really looked into since I wont install it. I know there is a few villages that wont even allow these as well.


As far as the city of chicago goes:no:i seem to see them in *unincorporated area thou:furious:*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to drink the RPZ kool-aid on these pumps. Now, I do agree with a dual check wiff atmospheric vent. 

What is the hazard in the sump pit that requires an RPZ?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I used to drink the RPZ kool-aid on these pumps. Now, I do agree with a dual check wiff atmospheric vent.
> 
> What is the hazard in the sump pit that requires an RPZ?


The hacks that run wash machine drains, or even basement baths into them.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The hacks that run wash machine drains, or even basement baths into them.


 
I can see that but, I believe the codes are based on normal operating conditions.

It is a clear water pit. Low hazard.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i have put over 20 of the same kind in. no problems. like anything its sometime how it was installed that is the problem


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I used to drink the RPZ kool-aid on these pumps. Now, I do agree with a dual check wiff atmospheric vent.
> 
> What is the hazard in the sump pit that requires an RPZ?


Overhead sewers that are broken at the foundation walls allowing raw sewage to get into the drain tiles. I get many sewer odor calls where the odor is coming from the sump pit. I open the over head clean out and find a broken sewer at the wall. I even seen some gravity sewers back up into the sump pits.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I am still trying to figure out why someone would want to introduce MORE water to the perimeter of their home. Kinda defeats the purpose of removing the water. Most homes around here do not empty into a storm sewer. If you have no way of piping the sump far enough away from the house, or pitched away from the house, it will cause more problems.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Sometimes the main pump loses all its oil when it burns out - thats a hazard 

If you don't put in an alarm to let the ho know the main pump failed, the water dept. will send you a christmas card to thank you for all the useage


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> FAIL
> 
> *Plumber scraped the painted wall with the saw blade.*
> 
> ...


That was the homeowner. Since the work on TOH was so hackish, I'd love to see a proper install by everyone who says he did wrong. Never had to deal with sump pumps and am interested in the right way.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> That was the homeowner.


Actually, I think that was the host of the show.:whistling2: We don't have very many sump pumps around here either, no basements. 






Paul


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> Sometimes the main pump loses all its oil when it burns out - thats a hazard
> 
> If you don't put in an alarm to let the ho know the main pump failed, the water dept. will send you a christmas card to thank you for all the useage


Very good point!! I will be using that fact to "unsell" them!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> That was the homeowner. Since the work on TOH was so hackish, I'd love to see a proper install by everyone who says he did wrong. Never had to deal with sump pumps and am interested in the right way.


It was not the homeowner from what I saw. 

I never once said it was hackish.

I don't install these particular pumps, but I can assure you I can prolly get ur dun. It's not rocketry man


----------

